# 1 new rat = many more rat's



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

ok so i went to my freind's house and he also breed's rat's [ as feeder's ]
and i saw a really cute rat and i just could not let the rat be fed to anything so i got the rat and a few week's later she is fit to burst almost she should give birth anytime now


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes. Have you lined up homes for the babies?


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

no not yet 
and since this is a pet rat that is giving birth im gonna try to find home's for pet rat's not feeders


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Um, well, I would hope so.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

ok a update i called my friend and he say's this would be her second litter


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cappy said:


> ok a update i called my friend and he say's this would be her second litter


And her very last I hope?


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

ya i hope that as well 

and her name is valentine cause she has a almost perfect white heart on her chest just to let people now


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

ok... seems like we have more than a few members on here now that are magnets for pregger rats


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

ok i just took inventory of everything and i need feeder's so this litter might end up as feeders sorry [ please don't bite my head off ]


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

cappy said:


> ok i just took inventory of everything and i need feeder's so this litter might end up as feeders sorry [ please don't bite my head off ]


Why would you post this on a rat forum? People here love their rats like children and its rude and upsetting for you to come here and tell us about an oops litter that you plan to feed to your snake


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i was just gonna say that you have a snake, and rats.. dont know how you can do it , i really dont. i must go cry now......


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

oh ya, and glindella, what is that a picture of cuz ive been wondering since my first day on the forum.... i know theres a person, but whats the other thing?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The red critter looks like a llama to me. :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thats what i thought


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Forensic said:



> The red critter looks like a llama to me. :lol:



lol that _red critter_ is Cuzco, he is a lovely llama who gives kisses and is naturally drawn to long hair :wink:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe cause the red hair is kinda like his own. ('cept much shinier and prettier and such.) :lol:


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Maybe cause the red hair is kinda like his own. ('cept much shinier and prettier and such.) :lol:


awwww I feel pretty, oh so pretty ::does little dance:: it was really funny when my mom tried to pet him, she has really long straight red hair, he kept sticking his face in hers and sniffing her, she got scared and thought he was gonna eat her hair 8O


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I love llamas.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cappy said:


> ok so i went to my freind's house and he also breed's rat's [ as feeder's ]
> and i saw a really cute rat and i just could not let the rat be fed to anything so i got the rat and a few week's later she is fit to burst almost she should give birth anytime now





cappy said:


> ok i just took inventory of everything and i need feeder's so this litter might end up as feeders sorry [ please don't bite my head off ]


Why did you even bother saving her? Why are you even here on a PET rat forum if you are going to make proclamations like this?? Your pet and your feeder rats are the same, its you making the decision on who is who. 

Do you think a request not to flame after a statement like that is going to stop some of us?? Thats like your bf abandoning you at a party, you walk home since he has the money for the cab, and he shows up the next morning with flowers...apology after the fact. 

Took inventory? UGH. 

I take in rats like yours that nobody wants or are going to be fed to a reptile. This hurts me to read.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

i have one point to make the domain name is just ratforum but i have not seen on the website that this is a pet rat forum it just say's rat forum 
and i now people have told me it's a pet rat forum but there really is no real sign saying that's this site is a PET rat forum


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

cough cough{BS}cough cough

there are numerous forums for reptile pet owners that have sub-boards for breeding feeders & for the few that can differentiate pets from food... you are not alone in your feelings of having pets that also are food for another pet. I implore you to seek out those boards because it would be best to take your contributions to boards that are favorable of the practices you express.

Note how I'm *not* saying you are wrong or that you are a horrible person for what you do... but don't come on here saying you think it is ok to talk about this because it is not specifically noted somewhere that this is a pet rat forum... its gosh darn obvious this is that type of forum & you darn well know it because you indicated such by asking to not be flamed or have your head bit off more than once. 

Even your signature is suggestive of the fact that this board is a board that is pet minded in our discussions of rats.

I don't think poorly of you & I would be happy to offer you a link to one board I know of that is like the one I described. In fact I use it because they have a fascinating board based strictly on genetics.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

well then i think i better look for a feeder rat forum so bye and it was nice meeting you all
bye everyone


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

cappy said:


> i have one point to make the domain name is just ratforum but i have not seen on the website that this is a pet rat forum it just say's rat forum
> and i now people have told me it's a pet rat forum but there really is no real sign saying that's this site is a PET rat forum


Simple stated...you lie.
No one is that dumb.

Ive read your posts and have seen you skip around the forum reading posts. You knew. If you didnt, then why do you have in your sig that you will remove the part about having snakes.

This may get me in trouble here and Im sorry if it does - I apologize to the mods and ratman himeself in advance...
Cappy, you should be ashamed of yourself. Flat out ASHAMED.
Enjoy the pitiful meeps that those sweet babies wll be crying in response to your cruelty. I hope it keeps you up at nite - better yet, I hope it WAKES you up in nightmarish terror at night.

Heres a nice nightmare for you - imagine you are just living your life and someone picks you up and throws you to the lions where you are mauled then eaten...alive. That is what YOU have done and to creatures smaller than yourself that relied upon you. Nice.Way to go. You must be SO PROUD of yourself.

"The love for all living creatures is the noblest attribute of man."
~Charles Darwin

Nobility has no home within you

"The awful wrongs and sufferings forced upon the innocent, helpless, faithful animal race form the blackest chapter in the whole world's history."
~Edward Freeman

Welcome to your self titled chapter

"The deeper minds of all ages have had pity for animals." 
~Friedrich Nietzsche

The awfulness of your shallowness is apparent

"Cruelty to animals is one of the most significant vices of a low and ignoble people."
~Alexander von Humboldt 

That about says it all and sums you up, doesnt it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

All right. That's enough.


----------

